# Ultimate Boot CD and The bootmanager for bootable CDs



## Sourabh (Feb 28, 2005)

*The Ultimate Boot CD* (UBCD)

You need UBCD if you want to:


 Run floppy-based diagnostic tools from CDROM drives. More and more PCs are shipped without floppy drives these days, and it is such a royal pain when you need to run diagnostic tools on them.

Free yourself from the slow loading speed of the floppy drive. Even if you do have a floppy drive, it is still much much faster to run your diagnostic tools from the CDROM drive, rather than wait for the tool to load from the floppy drive.

Consolidate as many diagnostic tools as possible into one bootable CD. Wouldn't you like to avoid digging into the dusty box to look for the right floppy disk, but simply run them all from a single CD? Then the Ultimate Boot CD is for you!
Add more DOS tools or any bootable image as much as you want to your CD, and make a multiboot CDs using "Bootable CD Wizard" v1.50Z
the Bootable CD Wizard : The bootmanager for bootable CDs.
allows to build multiboot CDs (Multiple-Image Bootable CD) for PCs that do not support booting from multiboot CDs.

Includes multi-loader, a largely customizable hierarchically structured bootmenu.

Supports a variety of formats of bootimages.


*img240.exs.cx/img240/517/bootwzd018rc.th.jpg

Download these 2 files from the links above...

1) Ultimate Boot CD v2.4. (UBCD)
2) Bootable Cd Wizard.v1.50Z (BCDW)

IF you only want to use the tools that are already included in the UBCD v2.4, then you can just burn the image to CD and use it.

But if you like to add more DOS tools or other bootimages of your own to the CD (UBCD's bootimage file very small and you still have alot of free space on your CD)

Then create a multiple-image bootable CD using the BCDW as the bootmanager for your emergency / rescue / diagnostic tools CD.

To do this..

1) Burn the UBCD's ISO to a CD-RW
Then Using "WinISO" create an *.iso image of the bootbale CD (select "Make ISO from CDROM" from the menu "Actions")
Open the just created *.iso image (select "Open" from the menu "File")
Save the boot information to a *.wbt file (select "Save boot information to file..." from the menu "Bootable CD")
Put the *.wbt file on your CD with BCDW and Add an entry in \BootCat.ini for this boot option (see next steps)

2) Extract both UBCD v2.4's ISO file and the BCDW.v1.50Z file to same folder, name the folder anything you like.
and then put the .WBT file that you create from step 1 to the same folder. (see this below pic),

*img240.exs.cx/img240/5116/bootcd0038rx.th.jpg


3) Add more DOS tools/programs to your CD,
to do this you need to create an *.ima image of the boot floppy
then put this *.ima image on your CD,

*img240.exs.cx/img240/2210/bootcd0044ma.th.jpg

4) Then modify / add a new entry in the \BootCat.ini (see this pic as an example)

*img240.exs.cx/img240/4258/bootcd0053xg.th.jpg

5) Create an ISO file,

Download... this file "bcd111.zip" ( *www.nu2.nu/download.php?sFile=bcd111.zip)
from this page *www.nu2.nu/bootcd/#revision the BCD full package v1.1.1 (523KB).

Extract the zip file, all you need is two files.. "mkisofs.exe" and "cygwin1.dll"

Put this 2 files in your \WINDOWS\system32.
then create a batch/script using the following info and name it BUILDISO.CMD,

Put this script in the same folder with the others files in prior steps.
then run the script to create an ISO and burn it to your CD.

*img240.exs.cx/img240/3008/bootcd0065ut.jpg

Taken from here. Hope this comes in handy


----------



## h4xbox (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice one Sourabh..Thanx for the info


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 6, 2005)

feels good that finally someone replied to the first tut in this section


----------



## lywyre (Mar 16, 2005)

This will really be useful for me da. Thanks buddy, Surely Nice and useful!!


----------



## h4xbox (Mar 17, 2005)

but to create a lin boot cd... for floppy images how should i proceed


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 17, 2005)

dude xplain in detail wht u wanna do, i m not getting wht u r trying to say

u want to create a linux boot cd from floppy image or something else ???


----------



## anubhav_har (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice one man... Keep posting such articles


----------



## quad master (May 3, 2005)

Thanks Sourabh

A gr8 guide there m8.


----------



## medpal (May 20, 2005)

sorry for bumping up an old thread.

but i was looking for the file mentioned in this thread and i could not find them i tried various means but the servers are down.

@sourabh or even any one who has these following files please mail me (all are small sizes) at medpal [at] gmail [dot] com

any help is appreciated. thanks in advance. following is the file list.

bcdw150z_en.zip
bcdw150z_peb_en.zip
bcd111.zip (got this one from digen`s help from a working dl link, now the top two remains)


----------



## h4xbox (May 20, 2005)

@Sourabh : u want to create a linux boot cd from floppy 
image

Yes thats exactly what i want...i want to create a boot cd, from a floppy boot image(.img format) 

Actually it has three img files (3 mb) distro ... exact distro is unix based


----------



## medpal (May 27, 2005)

the bootcd.narod.ru link is not working for me as well as digen 

after a week`s search i found this working links please update your book marks.

*www.wolfgang-brinkmann.de/bcdw/bcdw150z_peb_en.zip
*www.wolfgang-brinkmann.de/bcdw/bcdw150z_en.zip


----------



## aadipa (May 27, 2005)

Doc BCDW 2.0 beta is also out and it supports images in menus. I have used it and it creates very good Graphical Interface, still u cannt use mouse. Its a boot loader, not OS  . But there are many changes in the script syntax.

Let me find the link, or upload the files I have with sample script  Will do that in night.


----------



## aadipa (May 27, 2005)

*img129.echo.cx/img129/1611/bcdw8wf.th.jpg

Created with BCDW 2.0 and CDShell

Get it from 
*stud3.tuwien.ac.at/~e0227529/mirror/bcdw-2.0a1.zip

And my modified files from
*www.freewebs.com/adpinfo/Modified BCDW.zip

EDIT: loader.bin is the file which will act as boot loader


----------



## compusucker (May 28, 2005)

ooooooooffffffff  !!!!!!     
sorry guys !
seems i messed up !

wrong place here !!!
 pardon me guys
this was my first posting

sorry again
thank you


----------



## Sreekanth V (Nov 10, 2005)

UBCD is the hardware engineer's Swiss army knief.
I just liked it very much. A lot of useful tools. 
All I have to do is select the right one that suits my needs.


----------



## ajy0903 (Aug 18, 2007)

aadipa said:
			
		

> *img129.echo.cx/img129/1611/bcdw8wf.th.jpg
> 
> Created with BCDW 2.0 and CDShell
> 
> ...


 
Hey.
Can you reupload ur link?
Because now i can't get in there....


----------

